# Fragbox Group Buy!



## Nicole

This thread is for another group buy from Fragbox, which will be continuously updated with any changes.

Everyone has a 7 day stay alive guarantee on everything they purchased. 

The corals will arrive THIS FRIDAY around 11am and I will go pick it up to minimize stress on the corals.
You can come pick up anytime after that, I'll stay home all day. PM me for my number and address, and include your contact number.
I will sort out all the corals, group them into bags for each person, float them in 26C water, and take pictures of any missing/DOAs and inform March.

Thank you for all those contributing to the group buy.


----------



## Momobobo

Hahah...worst nightmare.


----------



## Nicole

Your best nightmare 



Momobobo said:


> Hahah...worst nightmare.


----------



## scott tang

omg can i buy this time hmmm


----------



## Nicole

Just a heads up, if you want something you better let me know quick. I think almost all the ones on sale are gone lol..


----------



## Momobobo

Goood gooood, let them be taken before I decide to take them >_>


----------



## JTang

Momobobo said:


> Goood gooood, let them be taken before I decide to take them >_>


Im feeling the same way! Someone please take the rest so i wont be spending any more $$. Lol

Nicole, how far are we from $350 BTW?


----------



## scott tang

il get my mom to buy some thing do i dont have to spend again and i can have the feeling of some ting new lol


----------



## Nicole

We're around half way there. And another heads up, the box is smaller this time too so there will be limited space as to how many corals can be ordered. The box is half full.

New corals have been added btw.


----------



## scott tang

we cant do 2 boxes ? lol


----------



## Nicole

If you want to order $350 x 2 then sure lol 



scott tang said:


> we cant do 2 boxes ? lol


----------



## JTang

scott tang said:


> we cant do 2 boxes ? lol


We are only half way on the 1st box. Guess u can have the 2nd box all to yourself? Lol


----------



## gklaw

Not sure what's up with the PM.
Alright, let's take it to 3/4 way then:

1x Lime-A-Lakers (LA Laker Cousin), $30 Lime a Lakers - Fragbox
1x Flame Red Digi, $15 Flame Red Digi - Fragbox
1x Blue SPS Frag, $15 Blue sps frag Wysiwyg - Fragbox
1x Bird of Paradise Birdsnest, $25 Bird of Paradise Birdsnest - Fragbox

Thanks Nicole.


----------



## JTang

Great! We are almost there!



gklaw said:


> Not sure what's up with the PM.
> Alright, let's take it to 3/4 way then:
> 
> 1x Lime-A-Lakers (LA Laker Cousin), $30 Lime a Lakers - Fragbox
> 1x Flame Red Digi, $15 Flame Red Digi - Fragbox
> 1x Blue SPS Frag, $15 Blue sps frag Wysiwyg - Fragbox
> 1x Bird of Paradise Birdsnest, $25 Bird of Paradise Birdsnest - Fragbox
> 
> Thanks Nicole.


----------



## gklaw

Read the feedback on the SPS. Now having my doubt 
Guess I will give them a $55 test?


----------



## Immus21

gklaw said:


> Read the feedback on the SPS. Now having my doubt
> Guess I will give them a $55 test?


Think that feedback was for Fragalot.


----------



## JTang

Immus21 said:


> Think that feedback was for Fragalot.


Yes, that is. Gordon, the SPS with Fragbox should be fine. I only buy LPS n Zoas from Fragalot...


----------



## Mega

gklaw said:


> Read the feedback on the SPS. Now having my doubt
> Guess I will give them a $55 test?


Hey Gordon, no worry about the SPS from Fragbox, March is pretty good with the SPS shipping. I only had a couple of SPS problems, but all is good now. March is pretty good at doing a replacement for you if DOA happens.


----------



## Katpheesh

When is the last day?


----------



## JTang

Any updates on this G.B.?


----------



## Nicole

Sorry I've been super busy. We're at $270.


----------



## Momobobo

UGH, you guys are WAY too slow, I can still hop on 

Nicole, can I grab these two?
http://fragbox.ca/coral-frags/coral-frags/hawaiin-mili-3/
http://fragbox.ca/coral-frags/coral-frags/24k-gold-zoos-4/


----------



## gklaw

Keep going Bobbie 
I will see if I can fill the order tonight.


----------



## JTang

Yeah this is one sloooow GB! Lol. I've already contributed a quarter of the $350 so I will leave the rest to you guys! Just don't tell me if March has added new stuff... I won't be checking no matter what! Haaha!


----------



## gearsofwarfan

is the group buy still on?


----------



## Nicole

Yes.....................


----------



## gearsofwarfan

cool.there's a few corals i'm interested in.


----------



## gearsofwarfan

i'm about to place my order;do just tell March that i'm with the Bcaquaria group buy and where is the pick up at and the current total amount?


----------



## Nicole

Please read the first post.



gearsofwarfan said:


> i'm about to place my order;do just tell March that i'm with the Bcaquaria group buy and where is the pick up at and the current total amount?


----------



## Nicole

Okay FINALLY we can get the box shipped out. Everyone good for this Friday? There are some new additions too if some are you are interested. Final deadline and payment by this Wednesday.


----------



## Momobobo

I would prefer Wednesday or at least Thursday, I have my Graduation ceremony on Friday and the practice on Thursday :\


----------



## JTang

Yes Fri sounds good! I won't be able to pick them up Wed or Thurs. till midnight since I will be working in Aldergrove till 11:30pm.


----------



## neoh

I got in on this one!


----------



## Momobobo

Maybe Weekend or the following week? :\

Also, Nicole can you send me a list of what you have me down for?


----------



## Aquapin

Thursday or Friday is fine with me.

Jason


----------



## Nicole

Bobby I can hold your frags for you if you'd like. Friday seems like the best date for everyone  March wants the shipment sent out asap because this has been one lonnggggggg group buy and he's been so kind to reserve them for awhile.


----------



## icecool

I'm good for Friday.


----------



## Momobobo

Friday will work then, I'll come pick up in the afternooon


----------



## scott tang

ok so its been a while how much do i owe you ?


----------



## Nicole

Everyone who pmed me before this post, your order has successfully gone through. The box is now full so no more additions please. I will pm each of you your order total and pick up time when i get home. Thanks everyone.


----------



## gklaw

Thanks Nicole =)


----------



## Nicole

Np!

Everyone should have gotten a PM from me by now. If not, shoot me one.


----------



## Nicole

So we may have a problem. I've been trying to call March but no luck. We agreed on shipping the box out tomorrow but I think he accidentally forgot and shipped out the box today and it is set to arrive tomorrow. The box technically hasn't been picked up by Fedex yet I believe so I will keep on trying to reach him. If the box really does arrive tomorrow, will you guys be able to pick up? If not, I will be okay with holding the frags til Friday so you can pick up then like originally planned.


----------



## neoh

Tomorrow is better for me anyways!


----------



## Nicole

Phew! March clarified it up with me. The box is still coming on Friday as originally planned. Disregard the freak out! FRIDAY FOR PICK UP!


----------



## Aquapin

I can pick mine up tomorrow, but would not be until around 6PM.


----------



## Dempsey

Did my zoas make it into the order? Haven't got a PM


----------



## JTang

Nicole said:


> Phew! March clarified it up with me. The box is still coming on Friday as originally planned. Disregard the freak out! FRIDAY FOR PICK UP!


U almost gave me a heart attack!!! Lol


----------



## icecool

Do you know approximately what time it will arrive on Friday?


----------



## JTang

icecool said:


> Do you know approximately what time it will arrive on Friday?


It arrived at around 11am last time but I should let Nicole answers this one...


----------



## Momobobo

Tomorrows the day  

Oh, Nicole, can you send me a text when they arrive? I wont be able to access ze interwebz. Thank you!


----------



## Nicole

Yeppers...



Momobobo said:


> Tomorrows the day
> 
> Oh, Nicole, can you send me a text when they arrive? I wont be able to access ze interwebz. Thank you!


----------



## icecool

JTang said:


> It arrived at around 11am last time but I should let Nicole answers this one...


Thanks for the estimate JTang!


----------



## Nicole

Sorry I missed your question, better to PM me. I should be done organizing the corals by 11am if everything is on time.



icecool said:


> Do you know approximately what time it will arrive on Friday?


----------



## Nicole

Going to pick up the corals now. Should be ready for pick up at 11:30am!


----------



## Nicole

Corals have been sorted out, come pick up!


----------



## icecool

Hey Nicole. Can you PM or text me your address? Will be on my way shortly!


----------



## Dempsey

I'll be there around 5:00


----------



## Momobobo

Got them! They are in my tank, time to go to my graduation ceremony and hopefully I can come back to see a colourful tank with some new additions :bigsmile:

edit: Oh, and Zoa guys, make sure you dip!


----------



## scott tang

i dont dip what hapend ?


----------



## JTang

scott tang said:


> i dont dip what hapend ?


Oh no! Maybe u can tell us in a few days.... Lol. Jk


----------



## scott tang

did a fw dip before they went in


----------



## gklaw

I take a dip after I put mine in the tank, haha. This is my first batch of SPS, nothing else to infect.

Thanks Nicole, everything looks good, 3 out of 4 SPS already open in the bag. One fell off the plug but no biggies - make it easier to find a small hole to stick it in.

Will post pictures hopefully tomorrow evening.


----------



## Momobobo

My dendro  The rest arent opened fully yet sooo...Also...my Mili is sliming, is that an issue I should be worried about?


----------



## Tn23

^That a dendro or a duncan?


----------



## scott tang

thats a duncan lol


----------



## fragbox

hey everyone

thanks again for the group order!
sorry about the sps that fell off! we will use more glue in the future. Also we dip all our corals when they first come in. Clean and healthy tanks is very important to us. We use Coral Rx : )
If you have any problems or concerns whatsoever with your frags please contact us!

We are here to serve you guys and make sure you are 100% satisfied with you frags and experience

March

also check out our new LED at Lightbox Led | Home


----------



## icecool

Thanks Nicole for setting it up and holding the frags for us!


----------



## scott tang

how much is the 36 wat bulb ? and stand thing


----------



## scott tang

my comunist zoas melted


----------



## Aquasteve

what does it look like when they melt ? is that when they close up ?


----------



## Momobobo

They close up, shrink, and just plain disappear. 

Have yet to have a full colony do it yet. My communists are doing fine, not yet fully acclimated/happy yet though.


----------



## icecool

A few heads on my Kamikazi zoas have opened but the other portion doesn't look like they are opening. Can't really call it dead but the polyps are really tiny. Maybe that plays a factor.
On the other hand, my acan is doing very well. Fed it last night and it was a happy camper.


----------



## scott tang

they turn to mush


----------



## JTang

Scott, u should PM March regarding the zoas. One of my palys has came off from the plug n got blown away. Not sure which one that is since 1 of them still hasn't opened yet. I will contact March once i find out...


----------



## Claudia

JTang said:


> Scott, u should PM March regarding the zoas. One of my palys has came off from the plug n got blown away. Not sure which one that is since 1 of them still hasn't opened yet. I will contact March once i find out...


I think is better to tell him about it now and tell him u will let him know which one it is


----------



## Nicole

March is very good with replacements so no worries at all.
In the past, some of my zoas took about 2-3 weeks to open fully. One polyp opens and then gradually they will start coming out. 
I still have zoas that are still closed from the last group buy but they're not dying, just need some time. 
I've only had one wither away and that was after 5 days of not opening at all. 
If you want me to let him know on your behalf I can do so, but he won't bite if you shoot him an email too.


----------



## PurpleMonkey

+1 on aftercare and follow up with March. Really easy to deal with.


----------



## scott tang

ya this one was a realy bright 3 head frag i was soo exited for them to spred but i got up saturday and there was slime on the went to take it of and they were mush


----------



## JTang

Claudia said:


> I think is better to tell him about it now and tell him u will let him know which one it is


PM'd March already but haven't heard back from him yet...


----------



## fragbox

Hey everyone just responded to everyone 
looks like 2 DOA on this order will replace free of charge : )

we are here to take care of you guys when stuff like this happens sorry about that!
zoos usually ship really really well but sometimes they just are not happy about it

anyways if anyone has any trouble just let us know and we will make sure you get exactly what you paid for

March
Fragbox: Canad's premier online coral frag store.


----------



## scott tang

sooo new group order any one ?lol


----------

